# Crazy charges



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Can anybody confirm similar charges, I asked for a copy of my insurance which I had misplaced, which I don't mind paying for but they said its £33.50. Needless to say I dug abit deeper and found it but saw that they had still got my old job on it so I thought I tell them, £55.50 to change that. But if I do then they send a copy for free not £33.50. It turns out that of my £348 insurance this year only £142 is the premium the rest is charges and things I apparently asked for like RAC. I'm already with the AA so not sure I would. Is this the norm? Do we all get shafted like this


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

when I changed to a new car they tried to sell me lots of add ons, that I didn't have with the old car. Not sure why they thought I'd want them after not taking it first time.

I think a lot of the time they try it on, you have to read it all carefully. The £33 for a copy of a document takes the **** though!


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

I did use the line, at least dick Turpin wore a mask!!


----------

